
Ask HN: Accessing personal email on FAANG work computer? - misterbowfinger
I have a side startup that, occasionally, gets some email to my personal email. I&#x27;d like to also check my personal email on my work laptop, but would my IP for my startup get rolled into FAANG if I check my personal email? I&#x27;d only read my email, not send any email (i.e. conduct business)
======
rachelbythebay
Don't do that. Have a personal phone and a work phone if you must, but don't
cross the streams.

You _like_ owning your output, right? Don't risk it.

~~~
misterbowfinger
Cool good to know!

Out of curiosity - do you just not check personal email at all at work? Or do
you use your phone and don't connect to corporate wifi?

~~~
pettycashstash2
Personal phone. No connection to WiFi. Do not give personal email or phone to
anyone at work.

------
ThrowawayR2
Read your employee handbook and IT regulations thoroughly; personal use of
company equipment is almost always forbidden and doing so for profit doubly
so. Whether looking at emails from your startup counts as the former or latter
is subject to interpretation by HR and the legal department.

In practice, many (most?) people do check personal email and more on company
equipment and nobody much cares ... unless, one day, the company has a reason
to want to know what you've been doing (for example, because you had a side
startup you haven't cleared with them first (check you employee handbook) or
your manager randomly decides he doesn't like your face anymore) and then the
rules apply full force and it's game over.

